
The Mundane, the Mystical, and the Meta - coffeemug
https://www.defmacro.org/2019/11/25/mmm.html
======
sah2ed
Interesting perspective and I mostly agree with the kernel of your article.

A few small gripes. All three words start with the letter M perhaps to make
them easy to recall, but I feel like other words that are more familiar wrt
the subject matter (from existing literature), could serve the same purpose
better.

The kernel of your article and the preceding “Craftsman, Executive” seems to
dwell on learning to make the right decisions for the context at hand, which
we can just generalize to decision-making.

Herbert Simon, one of the best thinkers on decision-making, came up with a
model that was improved upon by George Huber, that is neatly captured by this
graphic:

[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Asefeh_Asemi/publicatio...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Asefeh_Asemi/publication/266230971/figure/fig2/AS:317249828212737@1452649661458/Steps-
in-Hubers-Model-Huber-1980.png)

The diagram helps highlight the differences & similarities between the two
modes.

Using the diagram to better understand your article, I would characterize

    
    
      - meta: intelligence
    
      - mystical: design
    
      - mundane: monitoring

------
david-cako
“Capitalist discourse” in Lacan’s theory of discourses reminds me a bit of
this; it is essentially the realization of “new” constraints, ex nihilo, that
can be reorganized and resolved.

The methods in the article are almost like further subcategories for the
internal alchemy at play when creating something new.

